# Calling it "Uber BLACK" is misleading



## Houber (Nov 11, 2014)

I drive an Acura 3.2 TL.

It is dark grey.

Uber classified my vehicle as Uber BLACK, not because it is black, but because it is a luxury car. 

I've already had two riders (in four days if driving) look at me when pulling up, saying, "I thought I called for a black car."

Having to dryly explain that grey is the new black, so far isn't helping. It's misleading for Uber to have riders think Black means Black, when Black means luxury.

Anyone else driving Uber BLACK with a different color car getting this?


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey there @Houber! Welcome to the forum.

Not that I want to be defending the riders, but Uber clearly states on their sites for black or SUV: *All vehicles must be in excellent condition, black on black, and are subject to inspection and approval. 
*
Unless they are lacking of drivers in your city, I doubt you are in the right platform.

Acura TL goes for UberPLUS


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

uberyft said:


> Hey there @Houber! Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Not that I want to be defending the riders, but Uber clearly states on their sites for black or SUV: *All vehicles must be in excellent condition, black on black, and are subject to inspection and approval.
> *
> ...


I also have a TL and you shouldn't be driving black car anyway. TL would fit in the Plus category, but not Black.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Just call it UberExec as they do here, or have another category UbernotBlack 

Though there are plenty of black cars, here too, it is unusual for someone to specifically request a black coloured car, just because it's perceived to be a luxury colour. Though there are plenty of higher end companies, with an all-black fleet. 

Many cars are also silver, especially among owner-operators, simply because it's a practical colour which doesn't show up dirt and scratches as much as a black car.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Houber said:


> I drive an Acura 3.2 TL.
> 
> It is dark grey.
> 
> ...


We provide black car service in mostly charcoal gray cars. But most of our clients don't equate black car with the color black exclusively. We do have a few affiliates who demand black on black for their customers to be safe, but we prefer to run charcoal gray, way easier to keep clean, a lot less maintenance on the exterior


----------



## Houber (Nov 11, 2014)

I didn't apply for Uber BLACK, I just entered my car details and photos. Someone at Uber HQ must have put me in that category. However, when I open Uber as a rider, I don't see an option for Uber Plus, just X, Black, and SUV. And my car shows up when I search for Black. 

I'm not really complaining too much, because my fares are higher than X, and there's less competition. But it's still confusing to passengers and awkward to explain.


----------



## Houber (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks @TxRides for the explanation. I can tell people that when it comes up.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Houber said:


> I didn't apply for Uber BLACK, I just entered my car details and photos. Someone at Uber HQ must have put me in that category. However, when I open Uber as a rider, I don't see an option for Uber Plus, just X, Black, and SUV. And my car shows up when I search for Black.
> 
> I'm not really complaining too much, because my fares are higher than X, and there's less competition. But it's still confusing to passengers and awkward to explain.


Really? It's a problem in Houston? I'm kind of surprised, most of our Texan clients are perfectly cool with our cars. But historically we have referred to our company as a sedan service, to avoid confusing anyone just in case... But honestly, the only time I have ever had black on black demands have been from New York City and LA, and that was affiliate work and they just wanted to be absolutely safe because they run black on black. Usually, once we send them a photo of our vehicle, they are fine.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Just keep schtum and enjoy the extra earnings..it's not your fault someone in the Uber office makes the basic mistake of not knowing what colour your car is if they haven't looked at your documents properly.

You may have to cancel those rides if the customer complains as you arrive, and tell them to request another black car (go offline if you're still next to the customer, while they request again, otherwise you will get the request again as you'll be the closest) otherwise your ratings will take a hit. 

For those customers who don't complain about the colour, and are willing to pay the UberBlack rates, then there's no problem.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Houber said:


> Thanks @TxRides for the explanation. I can tell people that when it comes up.


http://www.schallerconsult.com/taxi/newfb/defin.htm


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I also have a TL and you shouldn't be driving black car anyway. TL would fit in the Plus category, but not Black.


I have a BMW 3 series. I am in plus, its charcoal grey, uber told me if I get my TCP they will put me in black. There are some companies that run charcoal grey black cars. Not saying right or wrong just stating what was told to me


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Just cash out while you can and don't give riders reasons to complain about other stuff, when they can mantion color among some other pity things


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

That's an interesting link. It's fairly similar what's available in London. Though FHVs are called PHVs here (Private Hire Vehicles), and are not allowed to accept street hails. 

Bases are known as "Operators" here, which can have any number of cars. There are many operators here (myself included), are also owner drivers, so they can take pre-bookings themselves. (You can get a small operators licence, which allows you to have up to 2 cars, for a much lower rate than a standard operators licence). 

As in New York, each car here has to be affiliated to an operator (who holds the details of the drivers and car), in order to receive work, with the details of the booking recorded.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Houber said:


> I didn't apply for Uber BLACK, I just entered my car details and photos. Someone at Uber HQ must have put me in that category. However, when I open Uber as a rider, I don't see an option for Uber Plus, just X, Black, and SUV. And my car shows up when I search for Black.
> 
> I'm not really complaining too much, because my fares are higher than X, and there's less competition. But it's still confusing to passengers and awkward to explain.


Wait a minute, you are not a licensed operator? (As in limousine company. with your own employees, your own insurance, etc.)?? If not, then you are correct, it sounds like they registered you in error, because the black model is for independent owner/operator's.


----------



## Houber (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm an independent operator, yes. OK that explains it. Sorry, fourth day driving with Uber. Didn't exactly come with a manual, although the booklet was helpful in the general sense.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Houber said:


> I'm an independent operator, yes. OK that explains it. Sorry, fourth day driving with Uber. Didn't exactly come with a manual, although the booklet was helpful in the general sense.


So you are an existing limo company, carrying your own liability, etc? Registering with UberBlack is different from X. If you did not sign up as black, they made a mistake. If you are a fully permitted/insured operator, signing up as X would be the mistake.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> So you are an existing limo company, carrying your own liability, etc? Registering with UberBlack is different from X. If you did not sign up as black, they made a mistake. If you are a fully permitted/insured operator, signing up as X would be the mistake.


Its happened before where a Uberplus owner has been put on the Black fleet. It was somewhere in this forum.

He was very happy to be getting all this great work!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Its happened before where a Uberplus owner has been put on the Black fleet. It was somewhere in this forum.
> 
> He was very happy to be getting all this great work!!


I wonder how *THAT* insurance claim would play out? Lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I wonder how *THAT* insurance claim would play out? Lol


The Tech company made The error, but the fine print in all "Partner Agreements" states:

6.3 Partner/ Driver indemnifications
6.3.1 The Partner agrees and undertakes and procures that the Driver will indemnify, defend and hold Uber (and its Affiliated Companies and employees and, at the request of Uber, Uber's licensors, suppliers, officers, directors and subcontractors) harmless from and against any and all claims, demands, expenses (including legal fees), damages, penalties, fines, social contributions and taxes by a third party (including Customers, regulators and governmental authorities) directly or indirectly related to this Agreement, except where such claims relate to a culpable breach of Uber's obligations under this Agreement.
6.3.2. The Parties expressly agree that this Agreement cannot be regarded as an employment agreement or employment relationship and that Uber is an agent of the Partner or the Driver, exclusively providing an intermediary service to the Partner in return for a Commission.
6.3.3. In all other cases than Clause 6.3.2, Uber is entitled to withhold employer taxes and social security premiums on all payments to be made to the Partner. In that case, all past, present and future payments to the Partner pursuant to this Agreement shall be regarded as gross salary payments subject to employer taxes and social security premiums. The Partner shall indemnify and hold Uber harmless for all taxes and contributions in that respect, plus interest, penalties and costs, payable within 14 days after of a written request to that extent by Uber.
7. LIABILITY
7.1 Uber is not responsible for, and excludes any and all liability for any type of damages, losses (including direct, indirect, consequential, punitive, special damages or losses, etc), claims, demands, expenses (including legal fees), damages, penalties and fines (including third party) directly or indirectly related to the Partner Agreement, including for: (i) the Device, the App, the Driver App, the Service and the Data, (ii) the Service, the Ride and the Vehicle, (iii) any damages or dangers associated with the execution of the Partner Agreement, (iv) acts or omissions of the Customer (including payment), (v) the content and consequences of (the publication or distribution of) any comments, ratings or reviews about the Partner or the Driver and (vi) the termination of the Partner Agreement for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I have a BMW 3 series. I am in plus, its charcoal grey, uber told me if I get my TCP they will put me in black. There are some companies that run charcoal grey black cars. Not saying right or wrong just stating what was told to me


When you receive your TCP Permit, you are considered UberBlack. Eben though you don't run blk vehicles. I have my TCP Permit ,and i run a Nissan Armada,


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The Tech company made The error, but the fine print in all "Partner Agreements" states:
> 
> 6.3 Partner/ Driver indemnifications
> 6.3.1 The Partner agrees and undertakes and procures that the Driver will indemnify, defend and hold Uber (and its Affiliated Companies and employees and, at the request of Uber, Uber's licensors, suppliers, officers, directors and subcontractors) harmless from and against any and all claims, demands, expenses (including legal fees), damages, penalties, fines, social contributions and taxes by a third party (including Customers, regulators and governmental authorities) directly or indirectly related to this Agreement, except where such claims relate to a culpable breach of Uber's obligations under this Agreement.
> ...


My guess is, at least here in the US, the courts would rule against the driver, sort of like they do if the bank gives someone much money, saying they knew better....


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> When you receive your TCP Permit, you are considered UberBlack. Eben though you don't run blk vehicles. I have my TCP Permit ,and i run a Nissan Armada,


wow! No more liability requirements?
This must be VERY new!!!


----------



## MisterWilson (Nov 9, 2014)

Interesting. I drive a black/black Escalade ESV Platinum and Uber put me in the same category. I took my first 3 rides last night, and they were all Uber Black. All of my waybills had Uber's insurance information listed (although the actual certificate couldn't be zoomed in on and looks empty). My wife called our insurance company and explained it to them today, and they said they were fine with the classification. Obviously, I'm not a commercial driver.

Part of me wants to call and be sure, but part of me wants to ride it out - no pun intended.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I have a BMW 3 series. I am in plus, its charcoal grey, uber told me if I get my TCP they will put me in black. There are some companies that run charcoal grey black cars. Not saying right or wrong just stating what was told to me


A 3 Series in Black?

A 3Series is an X car in London.

Which is exactly where it should be.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> A 3 Series in Black?
> 
> A 3Series is an X car in London.
> 
> Which is exactly where it should be.


Different market, dictates, different structure. I didn't make the rules, here in LA BMW and Mercedes name goes a long way. The Arabs love the german cars, they like them better than the town cars. Just saying what I have been told by them to each their own.

Curious, where would you put a Toyota Prius? Would you classify a 335 in the same category as a Toyota Prius?


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Curious, where would you put a Toyota Prius? Would you classify a 335 in the same category as a Toyota Prius?


Obviously both different cars, one can cost twice as much as the other when new.

However, both would be UberX in London. t.uber.com/ldn_car_list

Hence you would see very few BMW 3-Series used as private hire vehicles in London, (and their equivalent Mercedes C-class, Audi A4, Jag X-Type). No point buying a car which costs loads to run, when you get paid the same rate as someone in a much cheaper car.

Most firms won't accept a car of that size, to be on their executive circuit, paying such rates.

Certainly, different markets and cultures, place different makes and models in terms of prestige. Lexus, Infiniti tend to do better in the US. Not so much over here, they're quite rare.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

MisterWilson said:


> Interesting. I drive a black/black Escalade ESV Platinum and Uber put me in the same category. I took my first 3 rides last night, and they were all Uber Black. All of my waybills had Uber's insurance information listed (although the actual certificate couldn't be zoomed in on and looks empty). My wife called our insurance company and explained it to them today, and they said they were fine with the classification. Obviously, I'm not a commercial driver.
> 
> Part of me wants to call and be sure, but part of me wants to ride it out - no pun intended.


Not wanting to beat a dead horse, or pry in to your business, but I strongly advise you to read every line in your policy, make sure there is no livery/commercial exclusion in that policy. Nothing said in a phone call will hold up when it comes time to approve or reject a claim. You are driving a pretty high-end vehicle to have to eat the damages.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Thank you for your input. Saving for a 750iL, maybe the alpina. I didn't buy the 335 for uber, just one of my cars. Just lucked out with plus.



London UberExec Driver said:


> Obviously both different cars, one can cost twice as much as the other when new.
> 
> However, both would be UberX in London. t.uber.com/ldn_car_list
> 
> ...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Thank you for your input. Saving for a 750iL, maybe the alpina. I didn't buy the 335 for uber, just one of my cars. Just lucked out with plus.


Just picked up our 750i today. Schwaaannnng!!


----------



## MisterWilson (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Not wanting to beat a dead horse, or pry in to your business, but I strongly advise you to read every line in your policy, make sure there is no livery/commercial exclusion in that policy. Nothing said in a phone call will hold up when it comes time to approve or reject a claim. You are driving a pretty high-end vehicle to have to eat the damages.


So I started looking into things and am completely confused now. Living in CO there seems to be regulation on these companies, and their insurance policies. But after doing more research, people are being dropped or denied. I'm putting things on hold until I can find a reliable source to walk through this and my options.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

MisterWilson said:


> Interesting. I drive a black/black Escalade ESV Platinum and Uber put me in the same category. I took my first 3 rides last night, and they were all Uber Black. All of my waybills had Uber's insurance information listed (although the actual certificate couldn't be zoomed in on and looks empty). My wife called our insurance company and explained it to them today, and they said they were fine with the classification. Obviously, I'm not a commercial driver.
> 
> Part of me wants to call and be sure, but part of me wants to ride it out - no pun intended.


I highly doubt your personal insurance will cover an accident. You should call them ,explain in detail what you are doing.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

MisterWilson said:


> So I started looking into things and am completely confused now. Living in CO there seems to be regulation on these companies, and their insurance policies. But after doing more research, people are being dropped or denied. I'm putting things on hold until I can find a reliable source to walk through this and my options.


While some cities and states have added requirements for app-on liability, and/ or riders from personal insurers, none that I'm aware of have tried to regulate the comprehensive coverage for the driver, nor should they. But I've met quite a few who were shocked that they had to come up with $1000 for repairs in order to be re activated (they will usually deactivate a damaged car) so if this is a second job, and you have a nice buffer, maybe you can live with it. But if this is a second job out of necessity, remember you have a significantly higher chance of being in a collision, especially if you do bar runs and rush hour gigs-can you still get to, and perform your primary job in the event of a collision? And if it is your fault, do you have enough reserve to pay for most (likely all) of your damages? Points to ponder


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> I highly doubt your personal insurance will cover an accident. You should call them ,explain in detail what you are doing.


And I would recommend following up that phone call with an email requesting official coverage, AND make sure the reply matches the policy, that policy is the most legally binding word.


----------



## MisterWilson (Nov 9, 2014)

For obvious reasons, I'm reluctant to make that call. I think I'm just gonna chill out and continue the research I should have done before spending the money to get started.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

black car means black on black ( black exterior with black leather interior)


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

haji said:


> black car means black on black ( black exterior with black leather interior)


Looking at some of the replies, it seems "black car" can describe the (luxury) service offered, not necessarily the colour of the car.

Similar, when describing gold. It describes the metal, not necessarily the colour gold, though when you mention gold if usually describes the metal of that colour, since you can also get gold in other colours such as white or red (though it won't be pure).

And you can also get an orange which isn't orange..and so on! 

In the UK, luxury car services aren't called black cars here, though there is a firm, Trident Niven, marketing a service known as such using black VW CCs. Other adjectives are used instead often "chauffeur" - which comes in various standards, plenty of wannabes use that word,  "luxury" "executive" "premium" etc..


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

London UberExec Driver said:


> Looking at some of the replies, it seems "black car" can describe the (luxury) service offered, not necessarily the colour of the car.
> 
> Similar, when describing gold. It describes the metal, not necessarily the colour gold, though when you mention gold if usually describes the metal of that colour, since you can also get gold in other colours such as white or red (though it won't be pure).
> 
> ...


And "limousine" service, which I learned, long ago, "can be a giant GM blue Suburban with cloth seats and 6 other strangers, so don't dress up like Princess Di for the fancy ride from MA to NYC and expect champaign and a privacy partition "

(A lesson learned when I was in my twenties )


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Interesting, limousines over here or "stretched limos" tend to refer to stretched Chrysler 300, Town cars, Hummers etc., often LHD imports used for weddings, hen and stag dos etc.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Different market, dictates, different structure. I didn't make the rules, here in LA BMW and Mercedes name goes a long way. The Arabs love the german cars, they like them better than the town cars. Just saying what I have been told by them to each their own.
> 
> Curious, where would you put a Toyota Prius? Would you classify a 335 in the same category as a Toyota Prius?


A Prius is UberX.

Isn't that a little obvious.

The size of the engine in your little saloon car doesn't make it any different to a 318D.

Surely that is not a difficult concept to understand.

Unless the 335 you have is the same size as a 5 Series.

You must have less discerning Arab clients where you are.

As most Arabs in London use Lux.

In fact the young Arabs were early adopters of Uber when only Lux existed.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> A Prius is UberX.
> 
> Isn't that a little obvious.
> 
> ...


The Arabs here actually own 7 series. They are very polite people and will never say anything offensive. That is probably why they compliment the car, is it is in their good nature. Even though they are very well off, they are very polite and nice. Very grounded and they aren't pretentious like Americans are. The Arabs here that I have spoken too are all within 20-30 years old. They aren't up in age and like the little cars, as they consider agile, nimbal and very sporty. There 7 series, they deal like family guys, makes them feel older. Just repeating what they have told me.

Over here we have 320 and 328, both are 4 cylinders. There are 528, that share that same drive train

My motor is the same as the 535, the reason its called a 335. The 35 is the motor designation, it is a 6 cylinder.

There is also a 550, which shares the same drive train as the 750.

And with bigger turbos on the 50 motor, makes it the M5

The 335 with the bigger turbos makes it the M3. From 300 hp to 400hp. Something like that.

The 35 motor also comes in diesel and gets about 5 mpg more.

That's how the drive trains pan out over here. At least I think.....


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Lol.

Since when is a 335 the same as an M3 apart from the turbos?

What does it matter what an Arab owns.

You drive a 3 Series which is UberX.

Too small to be anything else

Probably more room in the back of a Renault Clio.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

And just because a 550 and 750 share an engine and gearbox doesn't make them the same car.

They are different sizes.

Why not just admit you have a small runaround BMW.

Ten a penny.

Nothing special.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

As far as saying Arabs are not pretentious.

You cannot generalise in such a way.

Feel free to come to London and see the young Arabs running around Mayfair in subtle Gold Bugatti Veyrons, Chrome Ferrari 458s and any number of extremely expensive exotica.

I have private Arab clients that like to live under the radar.

Aswell as Russian clients.

The only absolute in life is that there are no absolutes.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> As far as saying Arabs are not pretenscious.
> 
> You cannot generalise in such a way.
> 
> ...


No truer words were spoken today
Generalized stereotypes are a quick way to run your business into the ground. You know the old saying about ASSuME

We have one couple who only want the 2004 town car we keep around to placate those who are diehard Lincoln town car lovers. They are elderly, and filthy rich. I mean filthy oil money billionaire rich. Several of our really high-end clients prefer to ride in the backseat of the Lincoln town car. It is a unique car, it is the 2004 ultimate, it was the first car we put on the road. Charcoal gray, and we found an identical one a year later. Then we added SUVs and limos of the same color. When we traded one for a new MKS, several of our regulars were disappointed to see it go. Sure, we maintain newer models to please other particular clients, but if we assumed all of our customers wanted to ride in our Mercedes or BMW, we would assume incorrectly.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Lol.
> 
> Since when is a 335 the same as an M3 apart from the turbos?
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> And just because a 550 and 750 share an engine and gearbox doesn't make them the same car.
> 
> They are different sizes.
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> As far as saying Arabs are not pretentious.
> 
> You cannot generalise in such a way.
> 
> ...


Ok. I guess having to respond to my one post with three different posts is your way of trying to prove you're correct and I'm not. Typical of the bully syndrome, trying to suppress others because of one's own short comings, by trying to overwhelm with multiple jibber jabber posts. Like a peacock with it's feathers abound. Yes, you are so much better because you can overwhelm the forum with multiple posts about the same thing. I would say I am amused by your posts, but they are really just a bunch of ignorant remarks with out anything to substantiate your claims. Please back up your words, what is the difference in the 35 motor vs the M3 motor? What I have been told is its the turbos and the chip. But please enlighten me with your vast intellect. You're a driver and you think you're better than. Whatever. Not sure why you are so threatened by my comments that you respond with such a condescending attitude. It's just a discussion, but you have taken it to some type of personnel issue where you have this God complex and you know it all and everyone else's opinion is incorrect. Like I said, whatever. This is where people lose their credibility, when you can't discuss things with intellect and respect.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

I think the point was that the 1 series is a compact car, 3 series is a small car, 5 series is a midsize car, 7 series is a full size car. All of this regardless of engine.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Elite Uber Driver said:


> I think the point was that the 1 series is a compact car, 3 series is a small car, 5 series is a midsize car, 7 series is a full size car. All of this regardless of engine.


Well "Alls I Know" (Stuart Best) is that I just took my first ride in our new BMW 750i and I nearly wet myself at 0-80 !!! hahahahah!!
I told all the chauffeurs BMW="Boss Momma's Wagon" - may not let any of them drive it!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Elite Uber Driver said:


> I think the point was that the 1 series is a compact car, 3 series is a small car, 5 series is a midsize car, 7 series is a full size car. All of this regardless of engine.


You are correct. I wasn't the one that originally brought up the drive train, it was when the 335 was compared to a 318 drive train. When ignorance post a comparison, when they have no idea what they are talking about. But want to bully their point across, so they nit pick at things to try and make themselves look superior, but when it cones down to it, just make themselves look more and more ignorant with every word they type. It was a discussion about the size of the car. But now has turned into a drive train discussion. As many cars out there share the same drive train, but it's the interiors that are different and some cars are a bit larger than others. It just depends on personal preference, but has turned into a pissing session by the utmost of ignorance. Which I would love to hear more about drive trains, if their was anyone qualified in this thread to discuss this with the least bit of intelligence instead of reading jibber jabber.

I made a comment about what Uber stated to me, the next thing I know, I am being attacked by children. Children with big egos. We are just going to agree to disagree and in the mean time I have lost all respect for some of you because you dont communicate like adults, you speak like children, without thought or intelligence. We are just going to agree to disagree. Peace my brothers and sisters. Leaving this conversation, as there is no added value in it.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Well "Alls I Know" (Stuart Best) is that I just took my first ride in our new BMW 750i and I nearly wet myself at 0-80 !!! hahahahah!!
> I told all the chauffeurs BMW="Boss Momma's Wagon" - may not let any of them drive it!


Congratulations! That is one Elite Driving Machine right there. Enjoy it!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> You are correct. I wasn't the one that originally brought up the drive train, it was when the 335 was compared to a 318 drive train. When ignorance post a comparison, when they have no idea what they are talking about. But want to bully their point across, so they nit pick at things to try and make themselves look superior, but when it cones down to it, just make themselves look more and more ignorant with every word they type. It was a discussion about the size of the car. But now has turned into a drive train discussion. As many cars out there share the same drive train, but it's the interiors that are different and some cars are a bit larger than others. It just depends on personal preference, but has turned into a pissing session by the utmost of ignorance. Which I would love to hear more about drive trains, if their was anyone qualified in this thread to discuss this with the least bit of intelligence instead of reading jibber jabber.
> 
> I made a comment about what Uber stated to me, the next thing I know, I am being attacked by children. Children with big egos. We are just going to agree to disagree and in the mean time I have lost all respect for some of you because you dont communicate like adults, you speak like children, without thought or intelligence. We are just going to agree to disagree. Peace my brothers and sisters. Leaving this conversation, as there is no added value in it.


A 335 is no different to be a passenger in than a 318.

That is the point you half wit.

A 3series is UberX live with it.

No amount of leather, in car equipment or fancy paint will ever change the facts.

The fact is you have a small car which is not in the same league as a 5series, itself is actually pretty tight on space which is why Exec work tends to go in an E Class.

Or are you now going to argue that a C Class is an E Class. And XF is an XJ. A Focus is a Mondeo.

Face facts.

And stop trying to infer you are being bullied.

Is mummies little soldier not being allowed to win a debate due to being factually wrong!

Diddums.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> You are correct. I wasn't the one that originally brought up the drive train, it was when the 335 was compared to a 318 drive train. When ignorance post a comparison, when they have no idea what they are talking about. But want to bully their point across, so they nit pick at things to try and make themselves look superior, but when it cones down to it, just make themselves look more and more ignorant with every word they type. It was a discussion about the size of the car. But now has turned into a drive train discussion. As many cars out there share the same drive train, but it's the interiors that are different and some cars are a bit larger than others. It just depends on personal preference, but has turned into a pissing session by the utmost of ignorance. Which I would love to hear more about drive trains, if their was anyone qualified in this thread to discuss this with the least bit of intelligence instead of reading jibber jabber.
> 
> I made a comment about what Uber stated to me, the next thing I know, I am being attacked by children. Children with big egos. We are just going to agree to disagree and in the mean time I have lost all respect for some of you because you dont communicate like adults, you speak like children, without thought or intelligence. We are just going to agree to disagree. Peace my brothers and sisters. Leaving this conversation, as there is no added value in it.


Lol

What a delusional little person you are.

Like I would ever listen to what somebody in the Uber Office thinks about anything.

They are mostly fresh graduates with degrees in something like marketing that have been talked into working for pennies whilst the bosses drink all the kool-aid.

In London they sent out a list with what constitues which catagory a vehicle is in.

They stated no estates.

But then said you could have a V40, V50 or V60 which are all estates. (Caveat being the new V40 is a hatch)

And that an S80 is an UberX!

They know very little.

And anybody that is silly enough to base their opinion on the information given out by Uber should really wind their neck in.

And again.

A 335 is not an M3

In the same way a 535 is not an M5

Fairly simple concept?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Elite Uber Driver said:


> I think the point was that the 1 series is a compact car, 3 series is a small car, 5 series is a midsize car, 7 series is a full size car. All of this regardless of engine.


With a forum name like "Optimus Uber" i think it is clear he has a very high opinion of himself, i assume its a he.

To try and argue a 3series is anything other than what it is makes no sense.

A 3 Series is a Compact Exec nothing more.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> No truer words were spoken today
> Generalized stereotypes are a quick way to run your business into the ground. You know the old saying about ASSuME
> 
> We have one couple who only want the 2004 town car we keep around to placate those who are diehard Lincoln town car lovers. They are elderly, and filthy rich. I mean filthy oil money billionaire rich. Several of our really high-end clients prefer to ride in the backseat of the Lincoln town car. It is a unique car, it is the 2004 ultimate, it was the first car we put on the road. Charcoal gray, and we found an identical one a year later. Then we added SUVs and limos of the same color. When we traded one for a new MKS, several of our regulars were disappointed to see it go. Sure, we maintain newer models to please other particular clients, but if we assumed all of our customers wanted to ride in our Mercedes or BMW, we would assume incorrectly.


Have a HNWI client I work for occasionally whose Grandmother refuses to upgrade from her Lexus LS on an 06.

She likes it and thats that.

Family net worth in the multiple billions.

Not all rich people are brash.

Not all brash people are rich.


----------



## UberLouHou (Nov 19, 2014)

When I was activated in Houston, I signed up for UberX and I went out that night and I only had 2 rides, and both came up as UberBlack. Turns out that because I drive a BMW X5, Uber classified me as UberBlack. I absolutely didn't want any part of that because UberBlack requires limo licensing with the city. I emailed and they changed me to UberX very quickly.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Houber said:


> I didn't apply for Uber BLACK, I just entered my car details and photos. Someone at Uber HQ must have put me in that category. However, when I open Uber as a rider, I don't see an option for Uber Plus, just X, Black, and SUV. And my car shows up when I search for Black.
> 
> I'm not really complaining too much, because my fares are higher than X, and there's less competition. But it's still confusing to passengers and awkward to explain.


I thought you had to be properly licensed as a professional chauffer to drive for UberBlack.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Houber said:


> I drive an Acura 3.2 TL.
> 
> It is dark grey.
> 
> ...


I tell people Uber black is only for black passengers because Uber wants to make sure that their drivers are OK with driving black people around. I then go on about how many racist asshole drivers work for Uber. If it's a white person, I roll down the window and tell them they should have ordered a Uber white car and then drive away. My car is red so what the ****?


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Houber said:


> I drive an Acura 3.2 TL.
> 
> It is dark grey.
> 
> ...


Your car here in nyc is uberx.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I thought you had to be properly licensed as a professional chauffer to drive for UberBlack.


I am licensed as a professional chauffeur, here in nyc the TLC does not care about the tier system uber uses, we all have to be licensed by the state to operate any FHV service, no picking up and doing business with your mom's car.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Have a HNWI client I work for occasionally whose Grandmother refuses to upgrade from her Lexus LS on an 06.
> 
> She likes it and thats that.
> 
> ...


I get a little tired with youngsters that make a big deal about the colour of their car. It's important to get it right for weddings and funerals. If it's a single car hire, then insisting on Black to aid their over-inflated opinion of the importance of their "arrival" really shows a flawed character.

Like it's been said, the folk who really have shitloads of money try their best to fly under the radar. When I used to pick up Rupert Murdoch's daughter's family in the Viano, and he'd be travelling as well, it was never a flash Euro or stretch for Rupert. He'd have a plain Jane, locally produced sedan, with a very capable driver at the helm. Not a black car, just a common colour, tinted windows yes, lowered on the best run-flat rubber money can buy.

The casino/ resort owning family, I care for, are much the same. They have their Bentleys and Mercs in the garage, but don't want to be seen in anything more than a Caprice or Q7.

Humility is not a human trait that UBER seems to encourage from many of its riders.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Your car here in nyc is uberx.


Acura TL would be UberX in London aswell if they sold it here.

Looks similiar to a Honda Accord so same market position as the Ford Mondeo (Fusion)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

My UBER Black car is white.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I get a little tired with youngsters that make a big deal about the colour of their car. It's important to get it right for weddings and funerals. If it's a single car hire, then insisting on Black to aid their over-inflated opinion of the importance of their "arrival" really shows a flawed character.
> 
> Like it's been said, the folk who really have shitloads of money try their best to fly under the radar. When I used to pick up Rupert Murdoch's daughter's family in the Viano, and he'd be travelling as well, it was never a flash Euro or stretch for Rupert. He'd have a plain Jane, locally produced sedan, with a very capable driver at the helm. Not a black car, just a common colour, tinted windows yes, lowered on the best run-flat rubber money can buy.
> 
> ...


And never turn up to collect high level Japanese clients in a White car!

The Japanese can be very superstitious in my experience.

I convey some very HNW Japanese clients for a colleague.

And you would never realise how much they are worth.

Well not until you see the family house!

Which again is not ostentatious or flashy just quality.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> My UBER Black car is white.


Japanese funeral car!

Though darker colours are a liability to an extent in warmer climes with lots of sun.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> And never turn up to collect high level Japanese clients in a White car!
> 
> The Japanese can be very superstitious in my experience.
> 
> ...


Hadn't heard about the White Car superstition - I'll ask my driver who's lived and taught in Japan about that and if it has relevance here.

It's often the case when folk from very structured societies just love coming to Australia to let their hair down and forget about tip-toeing around protocols.

I've looked after Saudi Royals twice, on one occasion as we approached their favourite Cafe there was this protest stopping folk from going in. I was asked what was going on and explained to them it was a left wing protest against Israeli owned businesses in response to some Israeli aggression in the Middle East.

"Are these people mad?!" I was asked

"Just expressing themselves" I answered.

I offered to get them in via the delivery entrance which they were happy to do. NO ONE was going to get in the way of a Saudi Royal wanting a Zionist hot chocolate !


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Japanese funeral car!
> 
> Though darker colours are a liability to an extent in warmer climes with lots of sun.


Black cars are ovens here! I have a loan A6 BiTurbo 3litre at the moment. With all the heat that motor generates and the paintwork draws, you really feel the difference.

Black cars need at least 3-4 car washes per week to keep looking good. A white or silver car can get by on 1-2 washes and extra windows and vacuum touch-ups. That's about $500 or more per year in washes for a Black car.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hadn't heard about the White Car superstition - I'll ask my driver who's lived and taught in Japan about that and if it has relevance here.
> 
> It's often the case when folk from very structured societies just love coming to Australia to let their hair down and forget about tip-toeing around protocols.
> 
> ...


Was told that when I worked in Security for a Japanese Bank back in 90, think it was Nomura? Or Namura something like that.

One of their Chauffeur Companies sent a White Granada Ghia X (fully loaded at the time) to pick up one of the senior bods, 2.9i no diesels back then!

And they refused to get in and and requested a different car and ended up getting a poverty spec Granada without leather and they were happy as it was Dark Grey..

I have heard similiar over the years but it was written into the contract so the controllers were aware.

Though to be honest the most common colour for Exec/Chauffeur cars in London is Silver, you can never go wrong with Silver.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Black cars are ovens here! I have a loan A6 BiTurbo 3litre at the moment. With all the heat that motor generates and the paintwork draws, you really feel the difference.
> 
> Black cars need at least 3-4 car washes per week to keep looking good. A white or silver car can get by on 1-2 washes and extra windows and vacuum touch-ups. That's about $500 or more per year in washes for a Black car.


In London we get deals with Car Washes.

Pay a set fee by Direct Debit and you get as many washes as you need, with fair usage limits of course.

My car is washed every day usually unless it has been dry for a few days and them AutoGlym Quik Detailer or similar will do.

When it is wet sometimes 2 washes a day are needed.

Depends on the client profile.

And the service level expected.

Interior is swept out after each client even when doing Uber. Take seconds with a small brush.


----------



## as1989LDN (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you ever see the stretch limo company down near the hotel
Verter all 10+ year old merc e classes with 6 doors! Very ugly!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

They should have more colours like, uber green, uber purple and so on..


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I have a BMW 3 series. I am in plus, its charcoal grey, uber told me if I get my TCP they will put me in black. There are some companies that run charcoal grey black cars. Not saying right or wrong just stating what was told to me


As you probably know if you run in the L.A. area that at LAX there are plenty of non-black "Black Cars" up on the departure level where you can see them the best, just like here in Vegas. 
There are maroon, silver, grey, white, dark blue, etc. Town Cars, Chryslers, MB's and a few lwb Bimmers. 
Makes me think that people haven't been around that much when they expect every sedan or stretch to be black.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

as1989LDN said:


> Do you ever see the stretch limo company down near the hotel
> Verter all 10+ year old merc e classes with 6 doors! Very ugly!


Hey now!!! We have a 2000 Mercedes class diesel -52 inch stretch...gray, black roof, timeless! We bought it because the city makes you operate a stretch to provide sedan service. Actually , a local radio exec funded it, pays driver only when he hires it, otherwise we rent out, it is a huge hit for long distance exec trips, because it is small , gets excellent mileage, and is understated and classy. Bar hoppers and bachelorettes...they pass (which is ok, we aren't trying to run a party business, we network with others who operate the "porn mobiles" and let them take in the flash cash! )


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> As you probably know if you run in the L.A. area that at LAX there are plenty of non-black "Black Cars" up on the departure level where you can see them the best, just like here in Vegas.
> There are maroon, silver, grey, white, dark blue, etc. Town Cars, Chryslers, MB's and a few lwb Bimmers.
> Makes me think that people haven't been around that much when they expect every sedan or stretch to be black.


We prefer charcoal for our fleet, but we have a few affiliates who will not allow ANYTHING but black.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I tell people Uber black is only for black passengers because Uber wants to make sure that their drivers are OK with driving black people around. I then go on about how many racist asshole drivers work for Uber. If it's a white person, I roll down the window and tell them they should have ordered a Uber white car and then drive away. My car is red so what the ****?


Incredible!!! UBER White car!! I want to be black.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Houber said:


> I drive an Acura 3.2 TL.
> 
> It is dark grey.
> 
> ...


Your car would not be Luxury in New Jersey, I drive a grey towncar and it cannot be a black car even with the correct credentials


----------



## jagmeister (Jan 14, 2015)

Houber said:


> I drive an Acura 3.2 TL.
> 
> It is dark grey.
> 
> ...


They started my Pearl '06 Town Car as Uber Black.
I had people complain about the color too.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Uber Black on Black, do passengers have to black as well?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Uber Black on Black, do passengers have to black as well?


At least the driver should be black right? In Phoenix any color goes, its based on availability of drivers, Chrysler 300 is on the list here, don't consider that luxury, but see lots of them under Black option here. Seems like a sliding scale, weird options available here, even our local vehicle guide indicates that some lesser vehicles can be on Black if they are very new.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> My UBER Black car is white.


how you manage that?
in your market it doest say uber black is black on black vehicles?

and as the topic is, do you have issues rolling up in a white vehicle, when the pax ordered uber......BLACK ?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> how you manage that?
> in your market it doest say uber black is black on black vehicles?
> 
> and as the topic is, do you have issues rolling up in a white vehicle, when the pax ordered uber......BLACK ?


Aussies arè a little more practical. The wank value of a Boiling hot Black car isnt seen as more important than simply having the same approved vehicle in a lighter colour.

Uber realised that they would not get the fleet size if they placed colour restrictions. My other Caprice is silver. A friend just put on 2 Silver 300c's.

My Q7 is white. Executives want to fly under the Radar here, and NOT attract attention.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Houber said:


> I drive an Acura 3.2 TL.
> 
> It is dark grey.
> 
> ...


As with everything UBER, there are lot of exceptions. SUV don't have to be black, and they can take sedan runs.

Depends.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

Houber said:


> I drive an Acura 3.2 TL.
> 
> It is dark grey.
> 
> ...


Valid point. And sounds like a real nice car.

Remember - Fuber misleads everyone about everything, since putting money in their pocket is the number-one and only goal.

Putting myself in someone's position who is paying a fairly high price for a ride, yes I would expect a black or white car to show up. It's just how reasonable people look at top of the line car service, and have for a long time.

I would not be happy if I expected to impress my latest chippy with a dinner at Ciro's and a ride to match, to see a grey, brown, green, burgundy or otherwise car show up.

This looks like a real dilemma for you.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Valid point. And sounds like a real nice car.
> 
> Remember - Fuber misleads everyone about everything, since putting money in their pocket is the number-one and only goal.
> 
> ...


OK. Yes. Green? No. Burgundy? Uh uh, no. Red, Brown, tan, yellow? Forget it.

But cream or pearl? Maybe. Why not? Charcoal grey. Sure. Even silver.

The key is "who's customer is it?". If it's my customer, and I can sell em on a green car, then who cares. However, I won't be getting brokered jobs from limo companies if I'm rolling in anything but black ( or maybe white). The brokers are SUPER traditional.

Personally I think silver, grey, white, and black are all perfectly fine with 99% of customers. But the limo companies brokering jobs don't see it that way.

Black black black black BLACK!

And black.

However, mine's white. I don't feel like washing and polishing my car five times a week. To each their own.

UBER has stated rules. Just ignore them. They don't actually look at the cars in person. Send them a photo of a black car. If a customer questions you about the color, just lie and tell them UBER uses ------------ color cars now. "Yeah, they just implemented a new color policy".

They're idiots.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> OK. Yes. Green? No. Burgundy? Uh uh, no. Red, Brown, tan, yellow? Forget it.
> 
> But cream or pearl? Maybe. Why not? Charcoal grey. Sure. Even silver.
> 
> ...


We have had negligible rejections if our charcoal gray by affiliates. Empire and Music Express, but we only get scraps from them anyway, we never even notified them when we added the blacks

But the Uber drivers who were erroneously added as Black need to check their partner agreements; they are very specific about the commercial insurance requirements. Uber's policy does not cover Black (unless they've changed this in recent months)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Aussies arè a little more practical. The wank value of a Boiling hot Black car isnt seen as more important than simply having the same approved vehicle in a lighter colour.
> 
> Uber realised that they would not get the fleet size if they placed colour restrictions. My other Caprice is silver. A friend just put on 2 Silver 300c's.
> 
> My Q7 is white. Executives want to fly under the Radar here, and NOT attract attention.


Big time limo operators always have negative feed back on this site.
Their livelihood is at stake and would like it if Uber went under. Constant harping about insurance requirements is a dead giveaway.
Pertinent input about car color remains with Uber driver's ad hoc.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

mike888 said:


> Big time limo operators always have negative feed back on this site.
> Their livelihood is at stake and would like it if Uber went under. Constant harping about insurance requirements is a dead giveaway.
> Pertinent input about car color remains with Uber driver's ad hoc.


You are being way too kind categorising me as "Big Time".

I've been through the worst of the "transport" industry whilst cutting my teeth as a cabbie, courier, roadie, personal and public driver.

As it so happens my senior driver got wiped out in the White sedan in my avatar. He was in the gutter lane when the driver in the middle lane decides at the last moment that they simply have to get to the Liquor Store they are about to drive by. Driver didn't look, my driver had no chance. (He's a Mormom, I wonder if he WAS trying to stop a sinner?)

He didn't have anyone onboard and the loss of the car will cost me in lost earnings, but it simply has taken 45 mins on various calls and because it's fully commercially insured it is fully covered.

No need to hide from my insurer ANY facts about the accident and what the car is used for. All covered, no deductable, no loss of no claim bonus, the car will be repaired using genuine parts as soon as the quote goes through. 
A friend with a Tow Truck had it in the shop within 2 hours of the prang and reckons they'll get started on it before lunchtime.

UBERX drivers are effectively in the same hire & reward business as we are. UBER rates don't allow the costing of adequate cover for the business activity you carry out.


----------

